# Das SPiel ruckelt nach einer Zeit



## fantrixx (5. Jul 2006)

Hi all,

ich bin getrade dabei so ein ganz simples Ping Pong zu machen aber das man jetzt erst nur mit einem Balken Spielt gegen eine Mauer.
So nun kommt das Porblem unzwar wenn ich das Psiel länger lafuen lasse wir es immer langsamer. Das heisst das die Bewegungen nicht mehr so flüssig rüberkommen wie am anfgang ?!
Zu erwähnen ist das ich in dem Programm einen Doppelpuffer eingebaut habe. 
Außerdem werdne die zwei .gif Bilder (ball und der Balken) mit dem repaint nach etwa 500 ms. wier gemalt (dann mit anderen neuen Koordinaten). 
Ich wollte das erstmal so grob beschreiben, weil ich nicht die gesamten Klassen hier rein posten möchte.

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir "so" helfen. Wenn nicht, dann kann ich auch den Code Posten.

mfg

fan


----------



## The_S (5. Jul 2006)

schwer, aber was mir so spontan kam:

füllst du irgendeine Collection, die immer größer wird und die du jedes mal bei nem repaint komplett durchläufst?


----------



## fantrixx (5. Jul 2006)

meinst du mit collection vieleicht sowas wie eine Mediatracker ?


----------



## The_S (5. Jul 2006)

MediaTracker wirst du ja vermutlich nur einmal verwenden. Und mit einer Collection meine ich eine java.util.Collection bzw. alle davon erbenden Klassen.


----------



## fantrixx (5. Jul 2006)

ne, ich benutze die Collection Klasse nicht. Bin immer noch am Überlegen woran das liegt ...


----------



## The_S (5. Jul 2006)

joa, wenns keine Immer größer werden Collections gibt, bzw. immer länger werdende schleife, weis ich auch nicht weiter. Du kannst aber mal deine paint-Methode posten, da könnte ich mir noch vorstellen, dass das Problem liegt


----------



## fantrixx (5. Jul 2006)

```
public void paint(Graphics g) {
    coll();
    if(go) b1.setV();

    if (go == false) {
        l1.setBounds(300, 300, 500, 500);
        l1.setText("Drücken sie 'S' um das Spiel zu beginnen");
    }

    g.drawImage(balken, p1.x, p1.y, this);
    g.drawImage(ball, b1.x, b1.y, this);
  }
```

setv() hat nichts besonderes da werden nur Variablen geändert. 
Und Coll() ist für Kollision Zuständig.

was ich aber mal gerne Posten möchte ist noch meine Timer Klasse, weil du schleide erwähnt hast:



```
import javax.swing.*;

public class TimerB extends Thread {
    Main m1;
    Player p1 = new Player();

    public TimerB(Main m1) {
        this.m1 = m1;
    }

    public void run () { // run mehtode Hauptsächlich für das Repaint und den Dialog Fenster zuständig
        while (true) {
            if(m1.draussen) {
                p1.leben--;
                JOptionPane.showMessageDialog(m1, "Gestorben\rLeben: "+ p1.leben);
                m1.draussen = false;
                m1.reset();
            }
            try {
                Thread.sleep(2);

            }catch(Exception e) {         }
                m1.repaint();
        }
    }
}
```


----------



## The_S (5. Jul 2006)

sollte soweit eigentlich korrekt sein und ich kann auch nichts erkennen, was auf dauer verzögern könnte (außer evtl. die nur 2 Millisekunden schlafzeit deines Threads, aber das sollte sich wenn dann von Anfang an auswirken und nciht erst später).

Die Methode coll würde mich noch interessiern. Da muss ja normal "viel" berechnet werden.


----------



## Illuvatar (5. Jul 2006)

Also das Thread.sleep solltest du auf mindestens 10-15 millisekunden hochsetzen. Das merkt man nicht, und die Methode hat einen Bug, dass sie bei sehr kleinen Wartezeiten manchmal die Systemzeit verstellt.

Ansonsten würde mich vor allem mal die setV Methode interessieren.


----------



## fantrixx (5. Jul 2006)

naja ich muss sagen das ich noch sehr grosse Probleme mit den Collsion habe. Sprich das ich nicht genau weiss wie ich es programmieren soll (zu beachten ist halt einfallswinkel ist gleich ausfallswinkel).
Aber trotzdem mal hier die Methode:


```
public void coll() {
    int x1, x2;
    //ermittel welche x Breiten Koordination der Balken hat
    x1 = p1.x;
    x2 = x1 + 90;

    //BALL Koolision mit dem Balken
    if(b1.y >= 480 && (b1.x >= x1 && b1.x <= x2)) {
        //ändern der Richtung des Balles
        check4Zustand();
        ballBerührung++;
        System.out.println("Balken Koolision  " + x1 +" bis "+ x2 +" ist der Balken");
        b1.speed = - b1.speed;

    }

    //BALL Koolision mit der rechten und linken Mauer
    if(b1.x >= 780 || b1.x <= 20) {
        check4Zustand();
        System.out.println("Mauer Kollsion");
        if(b1.unten) b1.speed = 4;
            else b1.speed = - b1.speed;
    }

    //BALL Koolision mit der oberen Mauer
    if(b1.y <= 40) {
        check4Zustand();
        System.out.println("Obere mauer Kollsion");
        b1.speed = - b1.speed;
    }

    //Balken Koolision mit Mauer links und rechts
    if(p1.x <= 0) {
        p1.a = false;
        p1.d = true;
    }
    if(p1.x >= 700) {
        p1.a = true;
        p1.d = false;
    }
    if(p1.x > 0 && p1.x < 700) {
        p1.a = true;
        p1.d = true;
    }

    //BALL unten weg
    if(b1.y >= 515) {
        System.out.println("VERLOREN");
        draussen = true;
    }
  }
```

Und dann noch setV. Die Mehtode steht in einer anderen Klasse (ball.java):


```
public void setV() {
        switch (zustand) {
            case 1:
                x = x - speed;
                y = y - speed;
                break;
            case 2:
                x = x + speed;
                y = y - speed;
                break;
            case 3:
                x = x - speed;
                y = y + speed;
                break;
            case 4:
                x = x + speed;
                y = y + speed;
                break;
        }
    }
```

Zu bemerken ist noch das ich dem Ball Zustände gebe. Es sind 4 stück  für jede seitwärts bewegung den der Ball machen kann.
Dafür ist halt setV zuständig.

ps: ich hatte bis jetzt noch keine bessere Idee als das mit den Zuständen.


fan


----------



## Brainiac (5. Jul 2006)

Was macht check4Zustand()?Wird dein Programm auch langsamer, wenn du die ganzen System.out.prints auskommentierst?


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (5. Jul 2006)

Nur nebenbei: das mit den Zuständen und nur einer Geschwindigkeitskomponente is eh Murks, weil es dadurch ja nur 45°-Winkel gibt. Stattdessen x- und y-Komponente, beide natürlich vorzeichenbehaftet.

Das Thread.sleep wie gesagt mindestens mit 10 ms benutzen. Die ansonsten auf einigen Systemen resultierenden Probleme liegen im Übrigen an einem WindowsXP-Bug, nicht wirklich an der JVM.
Abgesehen davon garantiert eh keine JVM, daß so kurze Wartezeiten genau eingehalten werden.

Würde aber auch vermuten, daß Du irgendwie den Speicher vollmüllst. Z.B. durch Abspielen von Sounds oder so. Schon mal einen Profiler benutzt?


----------



## fantrixx (6. Jul 2006)

Also nach dem ich das auf meinen PC zuhause liefen gelasssen habe fing das Programm nicht an langsam zu werden. Es kann an dem Rechner hier auf der Arbeit liegen der hat nur 800mhz (P3) mit 512MB SDRAM und zuhause habe ich einen wesentlich schnelleren PC.


----------



## The_S (6. Jul 2006)

Ich wette, wenn du dein Programm daheim länger laufen lässt wird es dort auch langsamer  :bae:


----------



## fantrixx (6. Jul 2006)

Hmm muss ich mal ausprobieren. Aber zu erwähnen ist, dass die geschwindigkeiten wie der Thread.sleep abläuft auf den beiden POC unterschiedlich ist. Hier auf der alten Möhre läuft viel langsamer als zuhause. Wie auch schon Oxdeadbeef erwähnt hat.


----------



## The_S (6. Jul 2006)

Wie gesagt 2 Millisekunden sind zu wenig. Da schaffts die alte Möhre vermutlich net nachzukommen ...


----------



## fantrixx (6. Jul 2006)

Jup habe ich auch schon geändert.


----------



## fantrixx (6. Jul 2006)

mal eine ganz andere Frage zu dem spiel. Weiss jmd. wie ich am besten so eine einfalls winkel gleich ausfallswinkel geschichte Programmieren kann ? Der ball hat seine x und y Koord. und er kann rechts, links, oben und auf den Balken der da unten gestuert wird knallen. Wenn der Ball hinter dem Balken landet ist es zuende.
Ich komme eifnach nicht auf die Lösung ?!
Also wenn der Ball auf eine der Objekte landet soll er in die andere Richtung weiter fliegen. Ich habe das scho nwas gemacht aber das hat soviele Fehler das ich nicht weiss ob das so die richtrige Lösung sieen kann ?

Fan


----------



## lin (6. Jul 2006)

ich empfehle sonst die Lektüre von Killer Game Programming, da ist in den ersten Kapiteln schön beschrieben, wie man ein _Animation Framework_ erstellt.


----------



## 0xdeadbeef (11. Jul 2006)

fantrixx hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mal eine ganz andere Frage zu dem spiel. Weiss jmd. wie ich am besten so eine einfalls winkel gleich ausfallswinkel geschichte Programmieren kann ? Der ball hat seine x und y Koord. und er kann rechts, links, oben und auf den Balken der da unten gestuert wird knallen. Wenn der Ball hinter dem Balken landet ist es zuende.
> Ich komme eifnach nicht auf die Lösung ?!
> Also wenn der Ball auf eine der Objekte landet soll er in die andere Richtung weiter fliegen. Ich habe das scho nwas gemacht aber das hat soviele Fehler das ich nicht weiss ob das so die richtrige Lösung sieen kann ?



Also nochmal: die Geschwindigkeit des Balls ist ein Vektor, hat also eine Richtung. Entweder bildet man das über Betrag und Winkel ab, oder über eine (vorzeichenbehaftete) X- und Y-Komponente. Letzteres ist wesentlich einfacher zu handhaben, also hier die Lösung der Wahl. Statt nur "speed" zu benutzen und merkwürdige Stati abzufragen, zerlegst du die Geschwindigkeit einfach in ein deltaX und ein deltaY. Das deltaX addierst Du bei jedem Schritt auf die X-Koordinate des Balls und das deltaY auf die Y-Komponente des Balls. Wenn der Ball eine Wand oder den Schläger triffst, invertierst Du eine der Komponenten. Wenn der Ball also oben oder unten an ein Hindernis stößt: "deltaY = -deltaY", trifft er rechts oder links an ein Hindernis: "deltaX = -deltaX".

Um nicht nur 45°-Winkel zu haben, solltest Du dem deltaX und deltaX z.B. bei der Berührung der Schlägers noch einen zusätzlichen Schubser verpassen. Z.B. wenn der Schläger sich mit dem Ball bewegt, erhöhst Du den Betrag der entsprechenden Geschwindigkeitskomponente und wenn er sich dagegen bewegt, erniedrigst Du sie ein wenig. Zusätzlich kann man noch eine kleine Zufallskomponete einführen, insbesondere bei Treffern von Ecken. Dabei muß aber der Betrag der Geschwindigkeit begrenzt werden. In der Praxis dürfte es reichen, die Summe der Beträge der Komponenten zu begrenzen. Eventuell tut's auch die Begrenzung jeder der Komponenten.


----------

